# HD 6670 ab Do im Aldi-PC



## Hansvonwurst (29. Januar 2011)

In der heutigen Werbebeilage der Tageszeitung lag ein Prospekt für einen Aldi-PC dabei.
Was daran erstaunlich war, ist dass als verbaute Grafikkarte die noch nicht im Preisverleich gelistete HD 6670 angegeben war.
Dieser PC wird ab 3.2. verkauft. Es handelt sich dabei um einen medion Akoya P5320 D
Edit: Da es so häufig kam: Es ist keine umgelabelte HD 5XXX sondern was Neues, und bisher nirgendwo anders erhältlich ist.


----------



## DAEF13 (29. Januar 2011)

Ist das nur eine umbenannte 5xxx, oder wurde die Karte neu entwickelt?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Januar 2011)

Laut diesem Artikel ist es anscheinend eine Neuentwicklung.(HD 5670=Redwood; HD 6670=Turks)


----------



## kleinerSchuh (29. Januar 2011)

Aldi kurbelt die IT Welt an, & Du unsere Kenntniss darüber. Gut.


----------



## TMO (29. Januar 2011)

Für wie viel Geld wird der PC denn angeboten?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Januar 2011)

Das wären 499€, aber ich weiß nicht, ob das schon Werbung ist


----------



## TMO (29. Januar 2011)

Hmm, der Preis hört sich ziemlich in Ordnung an!
Wie meinst du das, 'ob das schon Werbung ist'?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (29. Januar 2011)

Medion ....


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Januar 2011)

Naja, Werbung für Aldi-und für 500€ können wir dir hier deutlich bessere Sachen zusammenzimmern
Es ging mir bei dieser News um die neue Grafikkarte.


----------



## TMO (29. Januar 2011)

Achso so war das gemeint!
Natürlich kann dieses kompetente Forum bessere PC's zusammenstellen!
Aber für die Menschen, die einfach in den Laden gehen und sich einen neuen PC holen müssen, weil der ON/OFF-Schalter kaputt ist, find ich das Angebot noch ziemlich fair^^


----------



## kleinerSchuh (29. Januar 2011)

Schade das Preis Leistungs & niedrig Stromverbrauch Grafikkarten eher in Komplett-PC`s verbaut werden?
Viele Einzellteil Käufer kommen an diese Teile nicht ran.
Die Logik hat sich mir nicht erschlossen, kann jemand mal mein Gehirn flashen. Danke


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Januar 2011)

@ kleinerSchuh
Sagen wir es mal so: wenn sie schon in einem Komplett PC verbaut ist, dann sollte der Launch "für uns" auch in erreichbarer Nähe sein.
@ TMO
für einen Kompett-PC scheint es ein faires Angebot zu sein.


----------



## Freestyler808 (29. Januar 2011)

nicht wenn die Grafikkarte für OEM bestimmt ist


----------



## PEG96 (29. Januar 2011)

das dürfte ne umgelabelte hd5000 sein, das wollte ati verzeiung amd ja so machen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Januar 2011)

Hast du denn eine Ahnung, welche der HD 5xxx es sein sollte?
Es ist eine andere als die HD 5670 zu sein, die Hd 57xx wird zur 67xx umgelabelt.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (29. Januar 2011)

Freestyler808 hat das Veto eingelegt. Die GTS 440 ist auch nur OEM, (bis jetzt).


----------



## sfc (29. Januar 2011)

Selbstgeschraubt würd das Teil jedenfalls nur 350 Euro kosten - mit Markenkomponenten. Aber im Vergleich zu anderen Komplettrechnern ist der Rechner recht günstig. Laien können daher ruhig zugreifen. Die Graka ist zwar auch nicht das angepriesene Leistungswunder, bietet aber deutlich mehr als die HD5570er Karten, die man bei Saturn und Konsorten in absurder Kombination mit i7er CPUs findet. Vorausgesetzt natürlich, die 6670 ist die umlackierte 5670 oder mit ihr vergleichbar.


----------



## doodlez (29. Januar 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Selbstgeschraubt würd das Teil jedenfalls nur 350 Euro kosten - mit Markenkomponenten. Aber im Vergleich zu anderen Komplettrechnern ist der Rechner recht günstig. Laien können daher ruhig zugreifen. Die Graka ist zwar auch nicht das angepriesene Leistungswunder, bietet aber deutlich mehr als die HD5570er Karten, die man bei Saturn und Konsorten in absurder Kombination mit i7er CPUs findet. Vorausgesetzt natürlich, die 6670 ist die umlackierte 5670 oder mit ihr vergleichbar.


 
naja windows nicht vergessen macht nochmal min 80€, klar sicherlich wird es Medion nicht 80€ kosten, is die 6670 net ne umgelabelte 5670 die dann ne neuere version von Hdmi unterstützt, 1.4 oder so?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Januar 2011)

Die HD 6670 ist keine umgelablete HD 5670, sondern eine Neuentwicklung, sie es sonst noch nicht gibt.
Das Umgelabelte war die HD57XX.


----------



## bw3 (29. Januar 2011)

Hi,

kann jemand abschätzen, ob man an der Graphikkarte 2 Monitore gleichzweitig betreiben kann (Twin View)???

DAnke
Bernd


----------



## Parzival (29. Januar 2011)

Die Karten waren doch die Woche hier im Forum, schon mal im Gespräch! Hoffentlich kommen die auch bald einzeln in den Laden. Es waren ja 12000 Punkt im 3DMark06 im Gespräch. Jetzt noch passiv und das wird meine neue Graka!


----------



## Progs-ID (29. Januar 2011)

Ich habe das Prospekt auch heute in der Hand gehabt. Ich finde es gut, das es eine AMD-CPU ist. Den Preis finde ich, falls die Grafikkarte wirklich eine von der neuen Generation ist, ganz ok. Würde ihn auf jeden Fall mal gerne testen.


----------



## Westcoast (29. Januar 2011)

die angebote sind bei aldi garnicht mal so schlecht. man muss auch bedenken, da ist windows schon dabei und manchmal par andere programme. sicherlich kann man für 499 euro bessere komponenten zusammenstellen. 

für Office und par spiele, ist der pc ganz in ordnung.


----------



## doodlez (29. Januar 2011)

verdienen müssen beide ja auch noch ^^


----------



## erich74 (29. Januar 2011)

Die AMD Hd 6670 und HD 6650 sind OEM mit jeweils 512 MB Speicher.Der Takt liegt bei 800MHz und 480 Stream Prozessoren.Die Karte ist gleichauf mit einer HD 4770.Für aktuelle Spiele, wie z.B. Call of Duty BlackOps nicht ausreichend.


----------



## fuddles (29. Januar 2011)

Wie ist deine Quelle dafür?
Laut diesem -> Screenshot <-
1GB Vram und in der Leistungsklasse 5750 / 5770.


----------



## Forseti (29. Januar 2011)

Ich finde die Ausdrücke, welche von Aldi, MediaMarkt etc verwendet werden grenzt schon fast an Kundenverarsche, auch wenn Wörter wie "leistungsstark" relativ sind. Die Leute erwarten ja trotz des niedrigen Preises ein Top Produkt und wundern sich nachher wieso ihr neuer Computer nicht alles auf Maximum schafft. (Natürlich würde keiner mehr das Produkt kaufen wenn man statt "leistungsstark" "untere Mittelklasse" schreiben würde)


----------



## Parzival (29. Januar 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Ich finde die Ausdrücke, welche von Aldi, MediaMarkt etc verwendet werden grenzt schon fast an Kundenverarsche, auch wenn Wörter wie "leistungsstark" relativ sind. Die Leute erwarten ja trotz des niedrigen Preises ein Top Produkt und wundern sich nachher wieso ihr neuer Computer nicht alles auf Maximum schafft. (Natürlich würde keiner mehr das Produkt kaufen wenn man statt "leistungsstark" "untere Mittelklasse" schreiben würde)



So schlechte ist die Zusammenstellung doch gar nicht. Und so niedrig ist de Preis auch nicht. Wie schon erwähnt wurde könnte man diesen Rechner auch für unter 400 zusammenschrauben. Die Leute die bei Aldi ihren Rechner kaufen, sind ja auch nicht blöd. Die vergleichen ja auch und wägen ab ob der Rechner im Mediamarkt für 1000 Euro die bessere Wahl ist. Und wenn die sich trotzdem für diesen Rechner  entscheiden, nehmen Sie ja auch Leistungseinbußen in kauf.



erich74 schrieb:


> Die AMD Hd 6670 und HD 6650 sind OEM mit jeweils 512 MB Speicher.Der Takt liegt bei 800MHz und 480 Stream Prozessoren.Die Karte ist gleichauf mit einer HD 4770.Für aktuelle Spiele, wie z.B. Call of Duty BlackOps nicht ausreichend.



Wieso sollte den eine HD4770 für aktuelle Spiele nicht ausreichen. Die ist nicht viel unter meiner 4850 und mit der kann ich auch noch alles spielen. Kommt halt immer auf die Anforderungen an die man selbst hat an. Leute die an solchen Karten interessiert sind, können auch locker auf die höchste Stufe Kantenglättung verzichten.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Januar 2011)

fuddles schrieb:


> Wie ist deine Quelle dafür?
> Laut diesem -> Screenshot <-
> 1GB Vram und in der Leistungsklasse 5750 / 5770.



Meinst du mich oder erich? Wenn dir etwas bei mir unklar ist, dann sag es bitte.
Zum Speicher-dort mehr oder wenier draufzumachen ist keine große Leistung.


----------



## fuddles (30. Januar 2011)

Wie kommst du jetzt darauf das mein Post was mit dir zu tun hat? 
Hab doch unter Erich gepostet.


----------



## erich74 (30. Januar 2011)

Ist auch klar das man für 500€ kein Highendsystem erwarten kann.Aber für Gelegenheitsspieler und
Internet reicht es allermal.
Es kommt mir immer noch auf das Innenleben an, wie z.B. Mainboard,Netzteil,Speicher,CPU usw.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. Januar 2011)

War nur etwas unsicher.


----------



## erich74 (30. Januar 2011)

Nun noch einige Details aus der Beschreibung.
AMD Radeon HD 6670 DirectX® 11 Grafik mit 512 MB DDR5 Grafikspeicher, DVI-D-, HDMI- (HDCP-Unterstützung) und D-Sub VGA-Anschluss. 4Gb Speicher,1,5 TB Festplatte,WLAN-N,
CPU AMD Athlon II x4 640(3,0GHz)
Windows 7 home Premium 64 Bit.


----------



## fuddles (30. Januar 2011)

Also ich vermute jetzt einfach mal , die wirds in 2 Versionen geben. 512MB und 1GB.


----------



## Alte-Schule (30. Januar 2011)

Wer kauft sich bei ALDI einen Rechner? (oder MM,Saturn und so weiter) Doch nur Menschen die auch bei Astro.TV kaufen oder was? Echt sowas braucht niemand. Mal davon abgesehn, die Leute dann zur Kassiererin laufen wenn es Probleme gibt.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. Januar 2011)

Es gibt auch Leute, die nicht gerne am PC herumbasteln.
Da geht man in den Laden, kauft einen und wenn was ist, dann geht man zurück, bekommt was neues oder einen, der das für dich macht und gut ist.
Es ging bei der News jetzt nicht um Werbung für Aldi-PCs, der aber für einen Kompletten ein faires Angebot ist.
Es ging eher um das Benutzen einer bisher noch nicht erhältlichen/verwendeten KArte.


----------



## Alte-Schule (30. Januar 2011)

Ja aber der Preis, ist doch das schlimme daran. Die Leute lassen sich übern Ladentisch ziehn.
Und von Support kann man da nicht sprechen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. Januar 2011)

Das ist alles eine Frage der Bequemlichkeit, was ich durchaus verstehen kann, aber selbst nicht machen würde.


----------



## Forseti (30. Januar 2011)

Parzival schrieb:


> So schlechte ist die Zusammenstellung doch gar nicht. Und so niedrig ist de Preis auch nicht. Wie schon erwähnt wurde könnte man diesen Rechner auch für unter 400 zusammenschrauben. Die Leute die bei Aldi ihren Rechner kaufen, sind ja auch nicht blöd. Die vergleichen ja auch und wägen ab ob der Rechner im Mediamarkt für 1000 Euro die bessere Wahl ist. Und wenn die sich trotzdem für diesen Rechner  entscheiden, nehmen Sie ja auch Leistungseinbußen in kauf.


Naja, kenne genügend Leute die auf Fertigrechner von Aldi vertrauen, da sie einfach keine Ahnung von Hardware haben bzw. kein Interesse sich damit zu beschäftigen. Manche Leute wollen halt einfach den Computer verwenden und sehen die Hardware als nebensache an  Nicht jeder der Videobearbeitung oder HighEnd Gaming machen möchte kennt sich damit aus, und werden durch die Beschönigungen von Aldi und Co schnell verarscht. Wenn jetzt ein 500€ PC von einer Firma als HighEnd beschrieben wird, fallen wohl viele darauf rein und erwarten das ein teurer Rechner unnötig ist, wenn man für den Preis schon einen bekommt.
Wer braucht schon Rechner mit einem i5-2500 und einer Nvidia GT420 mit 2GB Vram für 699€ oder i7-2600 mit einer AMD 6850 für 1299€? Gibt bestimmt genügend die so einen unausgewogenen Rechner kaufen


----------



## sfc (30. Januar 2011)

Zumindest bis vor etwa 10 Jahren war es so, dass Aldirechner einen hohen Markenwert hatten. DIe ALdi-Märkte wurden Ende der 90er regelrecht gestürmt, wenn da mal wieder so ein Teil angeboten wurde.  Ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass ich meinen 1999 im Aldi gekauften ersten Rechner 2001 zum Verkauf in die Zeitung gesetzt hatte und explizit von ALDI-PC sprach, weil das nicht nur bei Laien damals so begehrt war. Die Leute haben mir erwartungsgemäß auch die Bude eingerannt. Selbst die PCGH bot in einer ihrer ersten Ausgaben ein umfangreiches Aufrüstspezial für Aldirechner. Heute ist der Hype lange nicht mehr so ausgeprägt, weil man Rechner heute überall bekommt. Die COmputerbild, deren Hauptanzeigenschalter Medion zufälligerweise ist, tut aber nach wie vor viel, um das Image zu erhalten. Dabei bieten die Rechner längst nicht mehr so viel wie damals. Aufrüstfreudig waren die zwar noch nie, aber damals waren die Rechner noch gut ausbalanciert. Heute soll der ja nur noch gut aussehen und mit möglichst viel Schnickschnack daherkommen. Wofür brauch man dann noch ne gut Grafikkarte?^^


----------



## XXTREME (31. Januar 2011)

Nun die HD6670 sollte zumindest für 1280x1024er Auflösung vollkommen ausreichend sein und wohl meist auch noch 1680x1050 packen (in Spielen natürlich).
Mit der HD5670, die nachweislich schwächer ist, habe ich CoD BO das erste mal durchgespielt in nativer 22 Zoll Auflösung in hoher Qualität allerdings nur moderat gefiltert 2xAA+8xAF. 
Ich denke man sollte die "kleine" HD hier nicht unterschätzen, daß wurde auch schon mit ihrer Vorgängerin fälschlicherweise gemacht. Lasst euch nicht immer blenden von irgendwelchen High-End Usern die einem immer alles was schwächer ist als die eigene Hardware madig machen wollen und meinen das alles unter einem I5 2600 und eine GTX570 alles Scheissse ist....FAIL!!!!


----------



## Gamiac (31. Januar 2011)

Meines Wissens steckt hinter Medion MSI .


----------



## therealbastard (31. Januar 2011)

Was mich nur bei den MEDION Werbungsangeboten und somit bei ALDI extrem nervt. Die Spielen mit dem gefährlichen Halbwissen der sog. Gelegenheitsspieler und "-Experten". Die Spielen mit neuen Ziffernzusammenstellungen die bei mir den Verdacht erhärten, das man mit gezinkten Karten spielt...im wahrsten Sinne.
Eigentlich läßt ja der Blick auf die "zweite" Ziffer "6" und der 512er Speicher nur den Schluß zu, das es eine "lowProfile" Karte ist...
Der Preis scheint sonst ok zu sein, die Karte ist es aber leider wohl eher nicht.
Zielgruppe erreicht und mehr wollen die Herrschaften ja auch nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (31. Januar 2011)

Da es noch nicht klargestellt wurde:
„7. The AMD Radeon™ HD 6700 Series is based on the same hardware as the ATI Radeon™ HD 5700 Series, with added support for HDMI 1.4a for OEM customers. ”


----------



## kleinerSchuh (31. Januar 2011)

@ PCGH_Carsten oder wer so nett ist:
Jetzt muss ich sagen komme ich mit dem Namensschema auch nicht mehr klar! (wie mit vielem)
Die 6670 zählt somit zu 6700? ((Obwohl rein vom Zahlenschema unterlegen))

Bitte wenn erklär Kapazitäten vorhanden noch kurz unterschied zwischen HDMI 1.3 zu 1.4a.
Muss ich etwas beachten wenn ich mir einen neuen Monitor Kaufen wollen würde. Meine Graka hat HDMI1.3. Gruß


----------



## Parzival (1. Februar 2011)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Meines Wissens steckt hinter Medion MSI .



Irgend wie so ist das glaub ich. Wenn ich mich so an die Möhren von ein paar Freunden erinnere, war zumindest das Board von MSI. 

Aber die HD66xx hat doch dachte ich nix mit der HD57xx zu tun?! Die HD66xx ist doch glaube ich eine komplette Neuentwicklung. Der chip heißt doch glaub ich "Turks". 
Naja hoffentlich kommt das Ding bald raus. Damit die Spekulationen aufhören.


----------



## troppa (5. Februar 2011)

kleinerSchuh schrieb:


> Bitte wenn erklär Kapazitäten vorhanden noch kurz unterschied zwischen HDMI 1.3 zu 1.4a.
> Muss ich etwas beachten wenn ich mir einen neuen Monitor Kaufen wollen würde. Meine Graka hat HDMI1.3. Gruß



Ganz klares Jein HDMI 1.3 unterstützt nur bis zur 2560×1600 Auflösung HDMI 1.4a bis 4096×2160 eine Auflösung für den Profibereich. Zudem ist bei 1.4a 3D in Auflösungen über 1920*1080i möglich.



Gamiac schrieb:


> Meines Wissens steckt hinter Medion MSI .



Nein, Medion besitzt die Rechte am Markennamen *Microstar* in Deutschland. MSI gehört aber nicht Medion sie lassen da nur hauptsächlich fertigen. Und MSI lässt OEM-Boards zum Teil bei Foxconn fertigen, wie alle großen Marken.


----------

